

Zulily raises VC, now valued at $1 billion - quant
http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2012/11/15/zulily-1-billion-andreessen/

======
scottmagdalein
Still investing huge sums in niche deals sites? Maybe their financials are
MUCH better than Groupon and others.

